# Massive landslide at Big Sur -Highway 1



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

A third of a mile wide and 40 ft deep. That's going to take some time to clean up. Bummer, I was planning to ride down to my brother's place near SLO.
Landslide buries California's scenic highway in Big Sur - CNN.com


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Ride a CX bike and take it in stride.


----------

